
Show HN: Xstatic docs – like Google Docs inside an S3 bucket - ronilan
http://public.docs.xstatic.site/
======
ronilan
For anyone interested, and for the record, this is my 2016 summer of code
project. Experimental obviously.

There is some additional info in the about page:
[http://public.docs.xstatic.site/about.html](http://public.docs.xstatic.site/about.html)

And in this doc:
[http://docs.xstatic.site/markdown_db86ac26-f232-4400-a544-d5...](http://docs.xstatic.site/markdown_db86ac26-f232-4400-a544-d59e9dc06b0d.html)

~~~
jopsen
so how does it deal with eventually consistency.

updating a document in S3 is bad idea... that said the tech is interesting.

~~~
amelius
I just opened a document in two different browser windows.

Started editing in one. Changes did not appear in the other.

Pressed Ctrl+S in both windows, and it seems the last one wins. So basically
the first one loses their work.

~~~
jopsen
That's concurrency, which isn't really surprising :)

But probably when S3 is busy, you can edit, refresh and not see your changes.

